# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar ditlindjen zogu dugagjnas...

## Xhenet.M.S.

Gezuar ditlindjen  shendet fat dhe lumturi ne jete :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Rreja

*Urime Zogi edhe 100 tjera,te uroj suksese ne jete*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*I llastuar Zogu Dugagjinas, pranoni edhe nga unë përshëndetjet më të sinqerta për ditëlindjen tuaj, të kam "zili" për vitet që i keni...

Shëndet, avansim, dashuri, harmoni...paq gjithëmon në jetë!*

----------


## alem_de

Urime per ditlindjen  << Zogu >> u befsh 100 vjec,shendet,suksese e lumturi,marsh nje nuse te mire.

----------


## alem_de

Nderimet e mia Z.Agim.Te pershendes dhe te uroj perzemersishte nje vit te mbare dhe te suksesshem ne te djitha fushat e jetes tuaj te perditshme.
Me nderime Alem

----------


## RockStar

Zogu Urime Ditelindjen , u befsh 100 vjec dhe suksese ne jete.

----------


## Endless

E gezofsh ditelindjen zogu! Edhe 100!

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Gezuar Ditelindjen Zogu Dukagjinas , Fat Dhe Lumturi Pac Gjithmone Ne Jete  :buzeqeshje:  Dhe Shum Femra Ne Te Ardhmen Se Duhen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## majla

Gezuar ditelindjen Zogu! U befsh sa te duash vete!
Uroj ta kalosh sa me mire sot!

----------


## martini1984

Ti u befsh sa malet,
dhe pafsh miresi.
U befshin te gjithe si ty,
Per nje ILIRI.

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

"Ne nuk mund te iu mesojme njerezve asgje, ne vetem mund te iu ndimojme atyre qe ta zbulojne ate brenda vevetes", prandaj duke u nisur nga kjo thenie e te madhit Galilo Gallilei, une, mamaja e zogut e njoh vetem nje liri dhe ajo eshte liria e mendjes. Andaj sot te gjithe juve miqve te zogut iu falenderoj nga zemra per keto urime te perzemerta qe keni derguar ne adrese te qunit tim.

"A nuk e ndjen qdo njeri i vertete se ai vete behet me madheshotre duke iu perkulur asaj qe eshte me e larte se vete" - Tomas Karlajt

Iu pershendes te gjitheve, paqi fat dhe suksese ne jete, mamaja e Zogut !

----------


## Nete

Zogu,shum urimeee,i befsh edhe 101 tjera ,me shendet te plot e suksese te medha ne qdo hap te jetes tende,tu realizofshin endrrat e tua,siq e meriton.

http://image.blingee.com/images15/co...49_1904161.gif

----------


## gesti_7

gezuar zogu, edhe 100 vjec u befsh dhe pac vetem te mira ne kete jete.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Ta gëzosh ditën e lindjes. Të uroj të kalosh një vit të bukur.

Qofsh përherë i lumtur dhe kujdesu të mos i braktisësh ëndrrat :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

*Urime Zogu dugagjinas,shendet e lumturi per tere jeten te uroj nga zemra!*

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

_Edhe 100._..

----------


## toni007

*gezuar z.dukagjinas ,,,,edhe 100 tjera!!!*

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

> Gezuar ditlindjen  shendet fat dhe lumturi ne jete


Shume te faleminderit qe hape nje teme urimi per mua !!




> *Urime Zogi edhe 100 tjera,te uroj suksese ne jete*


Edhe nga ti faleminderit shume !!




> *I llastuar Zogu Dugagjinas, pranoni edhe nga unë përshëndetjet më të sinqerta për ditëlindjen tuaj, të kam "zili" për vitet që i keni...
> 
> Shëndet, avansim, dashuri, harmoni...paq gjithëmon në jetë!*


O miku im, edhe ty te falenderoj shume per kete urim kaq te bukur e kaq te sincerte !!

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

> Urime per ditlindjen  << Zogu >> u befsh 100 vjec,shendet,suksese e lumturi,marsh nje nuse te mire.


Hahahahaha, faleminderit, por mendoj qe edne jam i vogel per nuse, hahahahahhahahaa !!





> Zogu Urime Ditelindjen , u befsh 100 vjec dhe suksese ne jete.


Te faleminderit edhe nga ti rockstar, o decanas i forumit !!




> E gezofsh ditelindjen zogu! Edhe 100!


Flm shume, njeri !!




> Gezuar Ditelindjen Zogu Dukagjinas , Fat Dhe Lumturi Pac Gjithmone Ne Jete  Dhe Shum Femra Ne Te Ardhmen Se Duhen


Po ku je ore partizon ti, te falenderoj qe me uron ditelindjen, por femrat mbaji per vete, njeri, se edne ka kohe per to, hahahahahahhaa !!




> Gezuar ditelindjen Zogu! U befsh sa te duash vete!
> Uroj ta kalosh sa me mire sot!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiICITvwaow


Flm shume majla edhe per urimin tend !!

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

> Ti u befsh sa malet,
> dhe pafsh miresi.
> U befshin te gjithe si ty,
> Per nje ILIRI.


Per nje himn e nje kulture
per nje komb e per nje shqipe
per nje gjak e nji falmure
te falendroj nga zemra, une !!




> Zogu,shum urimeee,i befsh edhe 101 tjera ,me shendet te plot e suksese te medha ne qdo hap te jetes tende,tu realizofshin endrrat e tua,siq e meriton.
> 
> http://image.blingee.com/images15/co...49_1904161.gif


Te faleminderit prizerenase per urimin qe me bere !!




> gezuar zogu, edhe 100 vjec u befsh dhe pac vetem te mira ne kete jete.


Thnx gestii !!




> Ta gëzosh ditën e lindjes. Të uroj të kalosh një vit të bukur.
> 
> Qofsh përherë i lumtur dhe kujdesu të mos i braktisësh ëndrrat


Faleminderit angelina, edhe une ty te uroj cdo te mire dhe inshallah keni edhe me shume pune kete vit iu stafi hahahahhahaa !!




> *Urime Zogu dugagjinas,shendet e lumturi per tere jeten te uroj nga zemra!*


Faleminderit edhe nga ti e panjohur qe i ben urimet kaq te ngrohta  !!




> _Edhe 100._..


E ti edhe 1000... !! Flm !!




> *gezuar z.dukagjinas ,,,,edhe 100 tjera!!!*


Faleminderit toni, edhe ju jetofshi siq ua do zemra  !!

----------

